# chemical guys hex-logic pads



## lsg60 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hyup just bought a das6pro the other day and have an orange and white pad coming with it.as i was told these would be the best for paint correction, my question is what colour would i need for sealent and glaze? I have poorboys black hole and jetseal109. Looked on clean your car and what i can make out is black would be best? Also would the white pad be ok for putting on auto glym SR as i want a feel for the machine before i use it for removing swirls. 

Oh and one more thing how many pads would you recccomend buying to do the whole car? 

Thanks 
Lewis


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

For applying glazes etc you want the finishing pad so in this case the black pad. SRP, like a glaze is a heavy filler so you'd use the black,pad here too IMO

I've always applied my sealants by hand so can't really help here


A couple of pads will be ample


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

We missing some info, your paint type. How do we know if its soft and sticky or like concrete bmw and vag paint. Tell us and we can recommend pads.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Ideally you want two cutting and two polishing pads, so you don't have to stop to clean them, I'd recommend and pad cleaning brush as well to get dried polish of the pads.


----------



## lsg60 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah sorry its a ford fiesta in panther black which i believe is softish ?

And cheers for the info, big help


----------

